# Why P8P67 motherboard doesnt support sli?



## pirateking1256 (Nov 15, 2010)

DOESNT SUPPORT SLI?

I'm so disappointed. It's based on P67 chipset but it doesnt support SLI while the other series supports it.

Can anyone tells me why?

What if I try SLI on the board?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Can anyone tells me why?


Asus marketing decision. Made by people above our pay grade. 


> What if I try SLI on the board?


It probably won't work, though nothing will be damaged.

FYI: There are several models of the P8P67 which do support SLI; The EVO and Pro versions for eg.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

people who want SLI are willing to pay BIG bucks; you only need to climb the ladder of the asus model offerings to enter the SLI capable boards which will be around $300.00


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

because there is no need in sli. for a possible 20% gain and upto 50% increase in heat and power not to mention the extra cost for a card I wouldn't bother.

If you really want a board that does sli then you will have to buy one some boards support it some dont, some boards do crossfire some dont.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Just get one good GPU. You save money without giving up any performance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

this one does have SLI
& affordable at $149.00
Newegg.com - ASUS P8P67-M PRO (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard


WOW sandy bridge motherboard prices have really settled in the last month


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> Just get one good GPU. You save money without giving up any performance.





*DITTO*


I would far prefer a full ATX board with good overclocking features like the asus P8P67 Deluxe or the Pro and use a single high end video card like the ati 6950 (under $300 is always my goal on video cards)


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

SABERTOOTH Supports SLI just over $200 mark. Heat blown out the back on Nvidia cards so I don't see heat being an issue. Defenitly will suck some power down for sure.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

George Safford said:


> SABERTOOTH Supports SLI just over $200 mark. Heat blown out the back on Nvidia cards so I don't see heat being an issue. Defenitly will suck some power down for sure.



the sabertooth supports dual cards but at a reduced rate of speed; IMHO the REAL SLI boards run both cards at 16X and not 8X

most of the heat does go out the back of the case however; not nearly all heat will escape i this manner; the second card will add a considerable amount of heat to the interior of the case; much like a cookign stove with an exhaust fan over it; majority of heat goes out the fan but plenty will stay in the kitchen too :wink:


----------



## pirateking1256 (Nov 15, 2010)

Well...I've already brought P8P67.

But I guess crossfire is still ok.

I would love to mix Intel + Nivdia and AMD + AMD card

But now it's impossible.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

pirateking1256 said:


> Well...I've already brought P8P67.
> 
> But I guess crossfire is still ok.
> 
> ...


there will never be a board where you can mix an nvia card with an ati card with an intel or amd cpu. Both companies wont work with each other.


----------

